# Norwood PortaMill Chainsaw Sawmill



## Procut (Mar 30, 2011)

I am just curious as to whether or not any member here has had any hands on experience with this particular sawmill. It looks like a pretty decent investment by the ease of use , please watch the video and let me know what you think , thank you.

Norwood PortaMill Chainsaw Sawmill | Saw Milling | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## mikeb1079 (Mar 30, 2011)

pretty cool, no doubt...but it's just a very fancy version of something many folks on here have made for under a 100 bucks. just depends if the extra bells and whistles are worth it for ya.


----------



## hamish (Mar 30, 2011)

A few members here have one, look for the op over on the chainsaw forum with a thread about Efco's.

Many on here, but few anywhere close in design and ease of use. I will have pics up soon on my new ML26 I picked up (still in boxes and still on my truck), when I was a Norwood I spend over an hour playing with the porta mill.........was very impressed and got some build ideas and ideas for improvements.


----------



## Procut (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks a ton , if I can get one built for less then the cost of it then I will by all means give it a try , I will look for the threads on EFCOS as well , looking forward to seeing your new saw mill off the truck and set up.


----------



## hamish (Mar 30, 2011)

At work we plan on building a porta-style mill to a different level, just deciding upon materials etc......having a blast already just planning it.


----------



## hamish (Mar 30, 2011)

Procut said:


> Thanks a ton , if I can get one built for less then the cost of it then I will by all means give it a try , I will look for the threads on EFCOS as well , looking forward to seeing your new saw mill off the truck and set up.


 

Do a search on Norwood or Porta Mill in this section or start thinking stihl crazy.


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the rotating log dogs. Make it's really easy to clamp at any height. If I ever build a movable head mill I will be stealing that idea.


----------



## cbarbour (Oct 16, 2017)

Procut said:


> I am just curious as to whether or not any member here has had any hands on experience with this particular sawmill. It looks like a pretty decent investment by the ease of use , please watch the video and let me know what you think , thank you.
> 
> Norwood PortaMill Chainsaw Sawmill | Saw Milling | Northern Tool + Equipment


I bought one last year and have used it with good results. I use an MS 660 which I already had. It takes a bit of practice to get the most out of it. I live in Newfoundland and the 14" maximum log size is adequate for me. The mill is very portable, easy to set up and transport. If you already have a saw and portability is important the Portamill is a good choice. It is a bit pricey for what you get. If you don't have a good large saw, and extreme portability is not as important consider a lower end band mill. A new 660 and a Portamill will run you $2000 plus Canadian.


----------

